# A Tundra & A Prius...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, we've taken the 1st step towards securing our new future....
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...mp;linkid=link4 yes - that's THE car, in the driveway of Wolfwood, with Kathy at the wheel.

Many of you are aware that Kathy's beloved 4Runner was replaced as our TV earlier this year with a Tundra







The Tundra also serves as my daily vehicle when the Miata isn't the right ride (particularly thru the winter). And many of you know that I drive 1.5 hrs 1-way to work. With both the 4RUNNER and the Tundra averaging 18mpg hwy - that's ALOT of $$$ and gasoline !!! Top that off with the recent health issues being faced here (and the current uncertainty of when I'll return to full-time work and, therefore, full salary).

Sooooooooooo......we test drove the basic & Touring Prius models yesterday, talked to "our" Toyota dealer this morning, got a reasonable trade-in on the 4RUNNER, got a GREAT deal on a new Prius, and walked out tonight with a 3 yr newer vehicle for the same monthly payments. All the pieces just added up and it all made sense. Tomorrow morning, we begin to cut our gasoline consumption by AT LEAST 50% !!! Presuming I return to work full time and with the same employer, my monthly gas costs will drop from $700 to at about $300. $400 more in the bank each month PLUS the decreased emissions we'll be putting into the air. (In an odd twist, the savings are even greater if I DON'T return to work







and Kath drives the Prius.) When she was willing to part with her beloved 4Runner...it just didn't make sense NOT to do this ....AND we get to do something good for the environment, too!

(Sometimes, you've just gotta search for the bright lights.....)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck with the Prius. Yep the last time gas went over $3.00 I dumped the Avalanche for a diesel (I won't talk about the price of Diesel) last week I told DW to say goodbye to her Pathfinder she agreed and now drives a new Corolla 38mpg vs 15mpg. The gas savings should be huge.

John


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep, that bump in gas mileage will be great. Just remember though you will be seeing about 30-35 on the hwy not the 50 max they claim. The car runs on all gas at Hwy speeds. It is City driving where the Prius shines due to being able to run on battery alot.

But no matter what mpg you get it will be better than the trucks. Congratulations.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well this just proves, yet again, you can't keep a Wolfwood down.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! Congratulations Judi!

You had me scared for a minute there though... I kept expecting to read that you traded the Miata. Tears were welling up in my eyes, as the anticipated - and feared - sentence never came (YEAH!!!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new car (seems like we are congratulating you on a lot of acquisitions: Tundra, OB, now a car....







)!
I couldn't imagine driving that far to work, but anything would beat 18 mpg at that distance!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats!! You should love that Prius.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Prius. I like all your rational behind getting the hybrid but how many extra years will you be paying on the new car vs. paying off the 4 Runner? Either way, sounds like a good investment with lowering the gas needs.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Congrats on the new Prius. I like all your rational behind getting the hybrid but how many extra years will you be paying on the new car vs. paying off the 4 Runner? Either way, sounds like a good investment with lowering the gas needs.


That was one of the "no brainers". Just like the trade of the Sienna van for the Tundra - we end up with a 3 yr newer vehicle, payments are the same AND - because we were right side up on the 4Runner....the payments only extend an extra year! Then add in the +s of it saving more than it willl cost AND not putting all that ^%&$ into the air. The ONLY loose end was the amount of hyperventillating as Kath thought about letting go of the 4R.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! Congratulations Judi!
> 
> You had me scared for a minute there though... I kept expecting to read that you traded the Miata. Tears were welling up in my eyes, as the anticipated - and feared - sentence never came (YEAH!!!)
> 
> ...


OHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! MS hasn't caused _THAT_ much damage!!! In fact, from the start - it was VERY clear that the Miata and the bike were NOT - *NOT* - involved in this discussion. OK, maybe a little...but only to the extent that a new Miata has been in the planning for a lonnnnnnnnnggggggggg time and now that the new ones have paddle shifters and dual-mode auto/manual transmissions, it is absolutely on the visible horizon (think Spring!!!!) ! Only problem is that PHOOEY was paid off 4 yrs ago (and the odo now bears witness to almost 150k miles of fun). THAT'S the new payment that's gonna leave a mark! But, by then, the Tundra will be back to its role as TV-only and the Miata will not only hold the Tundra-odo down but will also double doub;e the Tundra mpg. Oh yeah....justification is easy!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! Congratulations Judi!
> 
> You had me scared for a minute there though... I kept expecting to read that you traded the Miata. Tears were welling up in my eyes, as the anticipated - and feared - sentence never came (YEAH!!!)
> 
> ...


 She can't sell it, Doug. Last time I was over there I touched it. (Dodged a bunch of airborne tools and stuff too). I don't think any self-respecting dealer is going to touch it now. Phooey is ..well phooey!Speaking of tools, I still have your pruning stuff there Judster.... Give me a buzz and let me know when it's safe to bring them over!!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> WOW! Congratulations Judi!
> 
> You had me scared for a minute there though... I kept expecting to read that you traded the Miata. Tears were welling up in my eyes, as the anticipated - and feared - sentence never came (YEAH!!!)
> 
> ...


She can't sell it, Doug. Last time I was over there I touched it. (Dodged a bunch of airborne tools and stuff too). I don't think any self-respecting dealer is going to touch it now. Phooey is ..well phooey!Speaking of tools, I still have your pruning stuff there Judster.... Give me a buzz and let me know when it's safe to bring them over!!

Eric[/quote]

Yeah, I suppose that would definately make it more difficult but - no "she can't sell it" because IF she did, Eric would most certainly bear witness to airborne tools of all decription and other assorted projectiles...as would Kathy, the dogs, all of you....ahhhh...the list goes on. But Eric - rest assured. The Miata has been paid for since well before YOU had the pleasure of meeting her. Don't think - not for a minute - that the Prius is in the same category. Oh - and not to be minimized.....you might want to keep in mind that the Prius is KATHY's car. Yanno. The bagpiper....AND she who's beer YOU like to drink







Oh yeah....and is that your Outback parked in the back yard?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If the Miata can't fit into the Outback I bet the Prius will







Now are you ready to put some V8 zoom zoom into that Miata yet









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> If the Miata can't fit into the Outback I bet the Prius will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gas, electic, hydrogen, air....I've heard of those alternatives...but...um....V8? Would that be regular or spicy? With or w/out the vodka & celery stick?

btw - neither car nor canoe fit in the OB...but the m'cycle does


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> WOW! Congratulations Judi!
> 
> You had me scared for a minute there though... I kept expecting to read that you traded the Miata. Tears were welling up in my eyes, as the anticipated - and feared - sentence never came (YEAH!!!)
> 
> ...


She can't sell it, Doug. Last time I was over there I touched it. (Dodged a bunch of airborne tools and stuff too). I don't think any self-respecting dealer is going to touch it now. Phooey is ..well phooey!Speaking of tools, I still have your pruning stuff there Judster.... Give me a buzz and let me know when it's safe to bring them over!!

Eric[/quote]

Yeah, I suppose that would definately make it more difficult but - no "she can't sell it" because IF she did, Eric would most certainly bear witness to airborne tools of all decription and other assorted projectiles...as would Kathy, the dogs, all of you....ahhhh...the list goes on. But Eric - rest assured. The Miata has been paid for since well before YOU had the pleasure of meeting her. Don't think - not for a minute - that the Prius is in the same category. Oh - and not to be minimized.....you might want to keep in mind that the Prius is KATHY's car. Yanno. The bagpiper....AND she who's beer YOU like to drink







Oh yeah....and is that your Outback parked in the back yard?









[/quote]

Check Mate! Nice game Wolfie...Now lets not do anything....Rash!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> [quote
> She can't sell it, Doug. Last time I was over there I touched it. (Dodged a bunch of airborne tools and stuff too). I don't think any self-respecting dealer is going to touch it now. Phooey is ..well phooey!Speaking of tools, I still have your pruning stuff there Judster.... Give me a buzz and let me know when it's safe to bring them over!!
> 
> Eric


Yeah, I suppose that would definately make it more difficult but - no "she can't sell it" because IF she did, Eric would most certainly bear witness to airborne tools of all decription and other assorted projectiles...as would Kathy, the dogs, all of you....ahhhh...the list goes on. But Eric - rest assured. The Miata has been paid for since well before YOU had the pleasure of meeting her. Don't think - not for a minute - that the Prius is in the same category. Oh - and not to be minimized.....you might want to keep in mind that the Prius is KATHY's car. Yanno. The bagpiper....AND she who's beer YOU like to drink







Oh yeah....and is that your Outback parked in the back yard?







[/quote]
Check Mate! Nice game Wolfie...Now lets not do anything....Rash![/quote]
Now why is it I'm feeling the proverbial pat on the head?







Hmmmmm....

btw, Eric..I may be down but IN NO WAY am I out! No sir...gonna take more than this!!! (...and the pruners can come back anytime. Just leave 'em in or by the garage...or out in the shed. And don't forget to stop in and visit, too <Tadger's teeth are really pretty small....>







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

One small question for Eric, if I may...

Considering past history, just what was it that made you think leaving YOUR Outback at Wolfwood for the winter was a good idea?

I'm not saying...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> One small question for Eric, if I may...
> 
> Considering past history, just what was it that made you think leaving YOUR Outback at Wolfwood for the winter was a good idea?
> 
> ...


Mr. Samuel Adams _does_ have some rather amazing powers of persuasion...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> One small question for Eric, if I may...
> 
> Considering past history, just what was it that made you think leaving YOUR Outback at Wolfwood for the winter was a good idea?
> 
> ...


Kathy did it to me with her own version of Koolaid. Last year it was Pumpkin Ale. This year it was the Heineken. It was a weak moment for me...I know. But it was chemically induced...I swear!







She's got me by the Outback, Doug.......


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations Kathy nd Judi,

Beautiful color. Ours is Silver metallic



webeopelas said:


> Yep, that bump in gas mileage will be great. Just remember though you will be seeing about 30-35 on the hwy not the 50 max they claim. The car runs on all gas at Hwy speeds. It is City driving where the Prius shines due to being able to run on battery alot.
> 
> But no matter what mpg you get it will be better than the trucks. Congratulations.


I respectfully beg to differ with you on those numbers. Right now we are averaging 42 mpg. Will drop a little when we get REALLY COLD weather







but straight highway driving we got 49-50 mpg flowing with the traffic in August. And that is with different tires than the original equipment. Those tires were NO GOOD in the snow, so got some with more aggressive tread, and dropped a couple of mpg. Well worth the trade off, when we get bad weather.

Our Prius is almost 2 years old, and I STILL love it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Yep, that bump in gas mileage will be great. Just remember though you will be seeing about 30-35 on the hwy not the 50 max they claim. The car runs on all gas at Hwy speeds. It is City driving where the Prius shines due to being able to run on battery alot.
> 
> But no matter what mpg you get it will be better than the trucks. Congratulations.


I respectfully beg to differ with you on those numbers. Right now we are averaging 42 mpg. Will drop a little when we get REALLY COLD weather







but straight highway driving we got 49-50 mpg flowing with the traffic in August. And that is with different tires than the original equipment. Those tires were NO GOOD in the snow, so got some with more aggressive tread, and dropped a couple of mpg. Well worth the trade off, when we get bad weather.

Our Prius is almost 2 years old, and I STILL love it.







[/quote]
Thanks Rita!!! We'll wait for some snow and test the tires then...Kathy already has some picked out but no sense changing them now if the ones they now put on are ok. We'll see.

As for the mileage....stay tuned everyone. For now, regardless of whether we really see 40 or 50 or 90....it'll be MILES better than the 4Runner was or Tundra is and, therefore, will put $$ back in our pockets. btw, EPA rates the Tundra at 17 hwy...and I avg. 19 to 20 (12-13 towing). And, even tho' I drive the commute on what they call a "highway", speeds are not constant and rarely get over 50 (Friday evenings or anytime with an accident ...speed is stop & go, and rarely more than 20....a really tough drive in the Miata) My guess is that the Prius battery will get plenty of workout and the mileage will be more than fine - throught the commute.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Well this just proves, yet again, you can't keep a Wolfwood down.....


 *two wolves *
ï¿½ 
*One evening an old Cherokee told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people. He said, "My son, the battle is between two "wolves" inside us all **

One is Evil. It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.

The other is Good. It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather: "Which wolf wins?"

The old Cherokee simply replied, "The one you feed." 
*
ï¿½


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Well this just proves, yet again, you can't keep a Wolfwood down.....


 *two wolves *

*One evening an old Cherokee told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people. He said, "My son, the battle is between two "wolves" inside us all **

One is Evil. It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.

The other is Good. It is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather: "Which wolf wins?"

The old Cherokee simply replied, "The one you feed." 
*[/quote]

That's awesome, T!!!

...and now I also know the answer to "Are you a good wolf or a bad wolf?"

"_That_ would depend on which one _you_ feed."








I like that!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The Prius is a neat car to drive. I rent cars a lot due to all my travels and I happen to get one about 4 months ago. Someone really needs to give you a quick "how to" before you get in one of these....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The Prius is a neat car to drive. I rent cars a lot due to all my travels and I happen to get one about 4 months ago. Someone really needs to give you a quick "how to" before you get in one of these....


You're right. Anyone getting ready to drive one should definately have a brief course in Prius 101. Visibility is GREAT amd it is fun to drivem but there certainly are some non-intuitive different features (of course, that's part of what makes it so much fun







)

btw folks - we've used about 5 gals. of our 1st 12 gal tank and have travelled 230 miles. I always hated math word problems, but this one ends in the answer of 46mpg. FEELIN' GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!! On your new set of wheels.

Thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Whoa, Judi!!
The new Prius is a great ride. My oldest son, Michael, test-drove one today, and it's a neat car. Run's extremely quiet, NO sound when in battery mode, and has lots of get-up-and-go when you need it. I was definitely impressed. We may become a 2 Prius family, soon!! My cousin, from Texas, drives one and gets 45 MPG on her daily commute to/from work, including interstate, etc. She got ticked off at her husband for driving around 80 from Texas to GA and cutting the gas mileage to 41 MPG!! LOL From just having looked at hers, I thought we would be packed in like a can of sardines. Quite the opposite, even sitting in the back.
Darlene


----------

